# So did any one hunt the last couple of day's?



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Man anyone out killing anything? By the looks of the waterfowl form I would guess not. Guess I better share Sunday's hunt then.

I got the hall pass for yesterday to go out and play for half the day. Lets just say it was nice being home and having birds in the Valley. I was surprised when we got home Mid day Christmas day and my father said there had been about 50 birds at the farm the last couple of nights. I couldn't believe it so I ran out about an hour before dark and he wasn't kidding......there were about 50 birds out in the plowed grain field. Well as you can guess I knew what I was doing in the morning. Got out before light and put out 20 full bodies and hid the layout on the edge of the grass. About 8:30 the first flock of about 20 birds came in an landed in the kill hole. I decided it would be better to not educate them so I just lined up three heads :O•-: and pulled the trigger. One shot three birds on the ground  I really didn't want to educate the rest of the birds that I knew would be coming so I hurried and grabbed the dead honkers and the blocks, tossed them in the brush on the edge of the field and ran back over to the truck. Just as I got to the truck the other half of the flock that was there the night before (about 30 birds) came in, circled a couple of times and dumped in. I decided to run and check a few ponds for ducks and grab my kid while they feed and managed to get a couple of good shoots in on some mallards. When I got back to the farm the honkers had left so my son and I got all the stuff picked up, and got the tailgate shot for the day. I went back out late in the afternoon and the bunch of 30 was back out feeding so I ended up setting up again this morning.









The birds this morning I wasn't able to finish but I did manage to get a double with a little extra on one. I did run and check ponds again but only had one small flock of mallards and smacked a pair of nice fat drakes. I decided to try the artsy photo with these ones and think it turned out pretty good.










All in all great trip home and good couple of day's hunting the back yard


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Nice. Hopefully headin out in the morning for geese


----------



## DJS (Jan 2, 2009)

deleted


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Scouted today in the fan boat and did not see any ducks!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Well done Jesse! How many bands so far this year? We went out Sunday and got snowed on all day, only shot 1 goose and 1 duck.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

nice job there hamernhonker. well i try to go out do some duckhunting i can not get to some of hunting spots due to road close or washout hope i can make to one of my spot this weekend .


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great lookin bag! your doing very well compared to me. I've been busting my hump for the last 3 weeks looking for the birds and I havent had any luck at all. Some good experiences, but not very many birds.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

i like that shot gun what brand is it?


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks guys. 

Bigboy its a Just a Citori Satin Hunter. 

Rob, that's only a couple now for the year  

Sorry to hear things are so tough up that way. I hope the freeze gets you guys back on track with the killing this week. I sure am hoping for a good freeze up to get my late season spots back on fire back at home and hope it pushes more birds down here to He!! for the rest of the season here.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

that 2nd pic is great, sweet job!! I'll be out killin stuff in a week, been a long break


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> that 2nd pic is great, sweet job!! I'll be out killin stuff in a week, been a long break


Agreed that 2nd pic is very nice. Good to see you getting some birds.

I got out for a couple days as well. 2 days, 2 duck limits and 5 geese, however, no bands. I don't have the magic band touch that you have, seems like very bird you roll over has a band on it. I think you've trained your dog to put bands on them while bringing it back.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Toasty,

I remember some one coming down and hunting with me and picking up a couple of bands that day.....wonder who that was??  

Freeze coming I think we need to do it again and I have some day's off the next couple of weeks 8) 

Sweet bag and love the big pinner man!


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

nice looking birds guys. i hunted about a week ago and it was pretty slow. going to hit it next week sometime.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Last three hunts have been a bust...


----------



## deadduckflying (Oct 15, 2010)

Two skunks in a row...not literally thankfully.


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

very nice there toasty love that pintail.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Had a good day today here in the desert. My father in law and I could not keep the Sprig out of the blocks, but we couldn't find anything else flying either. Nice to finally get into lots of pinners again its been a while. I sure wish I would of taken the Camera with me though. We fired 4 shots and were done quick with lots and lots of birds still coming in feet down putting on a show.



















And no.....no band on this one  :lol:


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

hey there hamernhonker nice job there pins. was that down in overton


----------

